# Where Can I Find Acrylic Enclosures?



## Ben Do (May 18, 2019)

So in the past year I've accumulated over 4 T's and I'm looking to get 2 more (and a scorpion) within the next few months (you people weren't kidding that once you start the hobby you can't get enough lol), however space I have is very limited. I am not a big fan of keeping pets in those plastic critter keepers so I keep my T's in all glass aquariums (for aesthetic purposes as well as more space and easy viewing the animals). I currently have 2, 10 gallon and 2, 5 gallon aquariums on my shelves. I do have more space to keep more animals however glass is very heavy and I am sure if I added more glass terrariums, they're going to end up on my floor. I had plans to get rid of my 10 gallon tanks and replace them with more 5 gallon tanks (because the T's I have only need at least 5 and I want to reduce the height to prevent climbing, falling risks and promote more burrowing) however it is very heavy. I was wondering if there is a website or place that sells those acrylic enclosures, the ones that almost look like an aquarium, but have ventilation holes and are must more uniform/come in grids. Everywhere online I see them but they're are most of the time very small (no more than 3 gallons) as well as being majorly over priced ($30+ with $20+ for shipping for a 3 gallon terrarium).

So is there anywhere where I can find some reasonably priced acrylic T enclosures around 5 gallons? I see them a lot at reptile expos and reptile stores but they look either custom or homemade. I've attached some pictures to show what I'm talking about but these were on the smaller end. Money isn't a big issue to me its just that I find that the ones I see online just seem overly priced for no reason when I can get a glass one for 1/4 the cost I would think that acrylic or plastic options would be cheaper than glass so I want an alternative that's equally the same


----------



## Hoxter (May 19, 2019)

I live in China and it's very easy to get them. I would recommend checking aliexpress, they should be there. Other than that, maybe amazon?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rhino1 (May 19, 2019)

Hey mate I've just ordered that exact one as well as others from China, via eBay and AliExpress. They come flat packed and all you do is remove the protective film and slot them together, i will be adding a few blobs of selleys aquarium silicone to lock them together.
You may have to search reptile terrarium on eBay to see the listings


----------



## Ben Do (May 20, 2019)

Rhino1 said:


> Hey mate I've just ordered that exact one as well as others from China, via eBay and AliExpress. They come flat packed and all you do is remove the protective film and slot them together, i will be adding a few blobs of selleys aquarium silicone to lock them together.
> You may have to search reptile terrarium on eBay to see the listings


I looked on AliExpress and eBay and shipping is very expensive ($50-$500) is there anywhere with a free shipping or at least a cheaper option? just seems a little illogical to me


----------



## Rhino1 (May 20, 2019)

Ah fair enough, I'm in Australia and got two of the top enclosure in your post for around $24 each (au) with free shipping from china.


----------



## checkmate (May 21, 2019)

I'm not sure what's reasonable to you, but check dreamcoplastics.com. Last I checked, they were having a sale.


----------



## BoyFromLA (May 21, 2019)

Look for shoe display case in amazon, I find it much more useful than any other acrylic cases. It is stackable too!

Just drill a few ventilation holes, and you are good to go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ratmosphere (May 21, 2019)

You check Hobby Lobby or The Container Store?


----------



## viper69 (May 26, 2019)

Ben Do said:


> reasonably priced acrylic T enclosures around 5 gallons?


Generally no. Some out of China don't hold the sub inside and it constantly leaks out, pain in the rear to me. Acrylic is overpriced in the USA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rhino1 (May 26, 2019)

viper69 said:


> Generally no. Some out of China don't hold the sub inside and it constantly leaks out, pain in the rear to me. Acrylic is overpriced in the USA.


  Not ideal but a line of Aquarium silicon along the lower joins is a fairly easy improvement.
Acrylic is very expensive here in Australia also, it's dearer to buy the materials here than what it is to buy pre made enclosures from china, I recently heard that the U.S is to put a higher tax on all items purchased privately from China?


----------



## Rhino1 (May 26, 2019)

viper69 said:


> Generally no. Some out of China don't hold the sub inside and it constantly leaks out, pain in the rear to me. Acrylic is overpriced in the USA.


  Not ideal but a line of Aquarium silicon along the lower joins is a fairly easy improvement.
Acrylic is very expensive here in Australia also, it's dearer to buy the materials here than what it is to buy pre made enclosures from china, I recently heard that the U.S is to put a higher tax on all items purchased privately from China in the near future?


----------



## toan (May 26, 2019)

acrylic is an expensive material. a lot of things that ppl mistakenly label as acrylic is usually polystyrene or some other clear polymer. these are usually much more brittle and will yellow, craze and crack.


----------



## viper69 (May 27, 2019)

Rhino1 said:


> Not ideal but a line of Aquarium silicon along the lower joins is a fairly easy improvement.
> Acrylic is very expensive here in Australia also, it's dearer to buy the materials here than what it is to buy pre made enclosures from china, I recently heard that the U.S is to put a higher tax on all items purchased privately from China?


Wouldn’t know about tax, that’s up to the most stupid president we’ve had.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rhino1 (Jun 28, 2019)

Hey @Ben Do, I keep checking back here for an update, did you find the enclosures you were looking for?
Ive now ordered several different types from China so I can see which ones I like best. Talk about slow going, I've had some small sling/juvie enclosures arrive and had to reglue some of them already.


----------



## PrimalxTyrantula (Jun 29, 2019)

Buy glass. I know it seems really difficult but once u put a little time into it. It becomes a breeze. All u need is aquarium safe silicone. There's plenty of diagrams to follow. 

I tried to search for enclosures but ended getting frustrated with alot of prices for them. So I decided I'll build them myself. Currently my entire collection will be replaced with glass. Acrylic is nice but too expensive.


----------



## KevinLovett86 (Jun 29, 2019)

@Hoxter I'm in China too, way down south
@Ben Do i found one quite easy, just tapped “acrylic” and “spider”, google translate is also your friend. But do include spider or lizards or beetle or whatever, otherwise your search results will be full of sunglasses display cases

I found this for 20 or 30 bucks, can’t remember, so probably like 4 or 5 of y’all’s murican dahluhrs 
It came with a giant water bowl, plastic tweezers, pipette, little bit of soil, and that dumb plastic palm tree included


----------



## Ben Do (Jul 2, 2019)

Rhino1 said:


> Hey @Ben Do, I keep checking back here for an update, did you find the enclosures you were looking for?
> Ive now ordered several different types from China so I can see which ones I like best. Talk about slow going, I've had some small sling/juvie enclosures arrive and had to reglue some of them already.


I decided to get multiple glass aquariums instead, it was cheaper and looked nicer

Reactions: Like 1


----------

